# echinodorus argentinensis (argentine sword) emersed



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I purchased some emersed, so it is certainly possible. Probably no different than any other large sword.


----------



## antwan (Sep 18, 2006)

I grew this plant from small submersed form to a large 4 feet tall emersed form. It is a beautiful plant. I tossed it because it was blocking too much light, but if it had have filled out I think it would indeed be awesome.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Do you want to grow it as a house plant? 
In that case, see for example here.

_Echinodorus grandiflorus_ (which is the valid name for _E. argentinensis_) will (try to) grow out of even the deepest tanks given that there is enough light. If the photoperiod is less than 12 hours it might stay submersed for a longer period.


----------

